# just noticed



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

i just noticed ,, i hit the 2400 post mark ,, damn ,, here i thought i was not posting enough ,,, oh well 
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Maybe you'll get a Nobel prize or something.


----------



## big bilko (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: just noticed

I just reached 100 posts.  I should be more entitled to a Nobel Prize because I wasnt born in the USA.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: REGARDS Big Bilko.


----------



## cwishert (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Big Bilko, just say you were born here, hide your birth certificate and then you could become President and win a Nobel Prize.  That must be how it works now.  However you would probably not even get nominated  for President as you are too intelligent. :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Hey Rod, maybe someday I will post as many as you...


----------



## rjf7g (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Congratulations, Rod.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: just noticed

OK everyone don't give him the big head. He is already hard to deal with. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## jack g (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Big Bilko

With your donation to the Bedford M&G You should be nominated for some type of peace prize!


----------



## utmtman (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Yes but we like his big head.  LOL  Holds more info we may need for fixin rv.  Congrats Rod keep on a postin.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Rod, NO ONE ever accused you of posting TO MANY times!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: just noticed

OK maybe to many emoticons per post. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: just noticed

well i guess i do use to many of those ,, but one other thing ,, i see tex changed his avatar ,, since now everyone really knows what he looks like ,,     :disapprove:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: just noticed

Thanks Rod, I never noticed that. Yes his ID has been exposed :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: just noticed

I'm really only 12 years old, so the one's that REALLY got fooled were those that met my father at the Meet and Greet!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: just noticed

OH BOY!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: just noticed

well if that was your father, he sure was nice and he has a very young good looking wife name Jennie. Oh well I guess we will never know.     :laugh:


----------

